# Joined cutting edge group and still can't view or post



## dthoman

I read the rules, joined the group but still won't allow me to view or to post. What did I do wrong?

Never mind. Once I posted this post I was able to view/post. Maybe I took a few minutes. 

Sorry


----------



## Mathew Satuloff

I am having the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount

Mathew Satuloff said:


> I am having the same problem. Thanks.


I checked your account and you should be good to go.


----------

